# Deck/blade belt won't disengage



## NotTheSharpest (Aug 25, 2020)

I started searching for previous messages but didn't see anything regarding Craftsman T2600.

My blade belt will not disengage when handle is in disengage position.

The pulleys move, though not very easily.

The new belt is 101."

I'd be happy to review previous comments if you can provide a link or more - thanks in advance.


----------



## NotTheSharpest (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy NTS, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your new belt is too short. The correct belt length for your T2600 is 103.24 inches. Check with partstree.com for a replacement belt if you cannot find one locally. That's an MTD belt.


----------



## NotTheSharpest (Aug 25, 2020)

Ah, OK, makes sense. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I hate to say it Big T, but Partstree is one of the biggest ripoffs on the inter-web for mower parts.... $41 for a 1/2x103 belt. Good place to use to look up parts, but they are really proud of what they sell

Here's the same belt in black for $13
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W3MS93...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Here it is in Kevlar for $17.50
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TTXBS7...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Wholesale price on that belt runs around $9 in black and $12 in Kevlar. See why I'm down on Partstree???....

"But it's an MTD belt!!!"

MTD didn't manufacture "that must be gold plated" belt Partstree is selling for $41

Your local Napa, or Autozone will have that belt for under $20.... Tell them A101K, or 4L1030K (The K=Kevlar)


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I hate to say it Big T, but Partstree is one of the biggest ripoffs on the inter-web for mower parts.... $41 for a 1/2x103 belt. Good place to use to look up parts, but they are really proud of what they sell
> 
> Here's the same belt in black for $13
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W3MS93...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> ...


Hey Bob,

Can you find replacement belt and blades for a Rhino TM100 finish mower??
V-Belt - P/N 00779834K
Blades - P/N 00779831


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Can you find replacement belt and blades for a Rhino TM100 finish mower??
> V-Belt - P/N 00779834K
> Blades - P/N 00779831



Big T - Great..... 35" left-handed(?) blades, with an oddball center hole size, and a belt number where they're hiding the dimensions. Tell me this isn't one of those deals where you've got me looking for a gear reduction starter that fits a Model-T

I've found the specs on the blades under P/N 0077983*0* (00779831 is listed as the belt for a TM60), but the boys at Rhino went out of their way to hide the dimensions on that belt. You wouldn't happen to know them? Get me the dimensions on that belt and I can find a replacement. 

There are 3 big AG dealers here in Tupelo and all three have been in business since the 1930's. They may be some help on the blades, but it's the SOS you run into all the time now days.... The guys working behind the parts counters have only been around since the 1990's at best. All the old school parts guys that actually knew where to find NOS/discontinued parts have all retired 

My main mower parts guy in Pontotoc, MS has been in the business 40 years and is about to retire. His son is going to take over and he's about as smart as a turnip

The old man knows the part #'s I need off the top of his head about about 95% of the time.... The kid -- "The computer isn't showing me it"


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bob, I use the Rhino TM-100 finish mower on a routine basis, mowing pasture, a bit less lately due to dry conditions. It does a really fine job of finish mowing. 

I took the belt to NAPA years ago, and we hand measured it. Don't remember the length we came up with, but the resultant replacement belt did not work out well.... If you have an accurate belt measurement device, I could send you my spare/backup (new) belt for measurement?? Rhino will NEVER tell us the length of this belt. 

The blade dimensions are as follows: 
Left-handed (CCW) Blades.
Length = 35" 
Width = 3"
Thickness = 3/8"
Center Hole = 5/8"


----------

